# compatible software for toyota esp 9000



## lindaluz (Sep 14, 2007)

I own a Toyota ESP 9000 that comes with Forte ID,and communicates through Expert Stitch Manager. I am only a beginner in digitizing and find that Pantograms does'nt offer much tutoring tools other than traveling to Florida to get one on one help. I live in Michigan. I see that there are many online classes for digitizing, but they all use diferent software and machines. Can anybody recomend any online classes or software that will work with my machine? also designers gallery has online classes and they say I can use my machine,but I would like to know if anybody has any feedback on them before I invest money and time.


----------



## Bttmline (Feb 5, 2008)

We also have a 9000 and we use Brother's BES software that came with our brother machine. Being from Mich. you could travel in the Dayton area in Ohio for digitizing classes. The great thing is they do it for free if you purchase a machine. I am not sure if you only buy the software. And they even let you take the class twice, first time is great but after 6 months or so after applying what you learned the first time your skills really shoot up the second time.
Bttmline


----------



## lalove (Aug 16, 2007)

Actually you can use any software to digitize and embroider on your toyota esp 9000. I us ETHOS to do my digitizing. If you use the disk drive to load your designs the machine will read the .dst or toyota formats


----------



## the student 4 info (Apr 8, 2021)

I have a Toyota ESP9000 and the DATA LED GREEN LIGHT located in the Operation Panel Box NEVER TURN ON.

at the time when I did buy it, it yes. Do anybody knows something about this ?????


----------

